# viking axe again :)



## hellize (Jan 8, 2019)

I have a freshly forged viking axe to show today.
Has a 11 cm / 4.33 inch long edge. The head itself is 16.5 cm / 6.5 inch long and the shaft 40 cm / 15.75 inch. 
It is 740 grams in total with a roughly 500 gram head.

Btw, you can also hunt me down on instagram, as "hellize1"


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 8, 2019)

I have questions to axe you... *yukyukyuk* 

What steel and hardness? Looks like a torched wood handle, which wood is that?

Beautiful work!


----------



## hellize (Jan 8, 2019)

milkbaby said:


> I have questions to axe you... *yukyukyuk*
> 
> What steel and hardness? Looks like a torched wood handle, which wood is that?
> 
> Beautiful work!



I used 5160, like I usually do. The hardness I can't tell exactly, unfortunately I don't have a hardness measuring device.
Yes, the handle is a bit burned, it is beech wood.


----------



## Brandon Wicks (Jan 8, 2019)

Why do I strangely want one yet I have no wood to chop. I might get some weird looks at work if whip one out the chop off some fish heads.


----------



## hellize (Jan 8, 2019)

Brandon Wicks said:


> Why do I strangely want one yet I have no wood to chop. I might get some weird looks at work if whip one out the chop off some fish heads.



Nah, it is just natural  Every man wants to be a great warrior secretly, deep inside his soul


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jan 9, 2019)

Have 2 axes and not a single bit of forest/wood to chop...


----------



## hellize (Jan 9, 2019)

daddy yo yo said:


> Have 2 axes and not a single bit of forest/wood to chop...


Hehe 
Yeah, I miss the good old days of lethal diphtheria and deadly appendicitis.  In those times you didn't need wood for a nice chopping action


----------

